

Suggest HN: Klout for blogs - instakill

There's no way to autonomously rank and score blog influence. Someone should build something of the sort. I'd imagine a hosted script ala Google Analytics would be a good way to track visitor activity, and tie that in with some sort of influencer rankings, to have a single, objective directory of blogs ranked by the influence they have. The reason for this: To prevent so-called hotshot bloggers from charging excessive media fees.
======
robinwarren
something like technorati? Or am I missing something?

ie:

<http://technorati.com/blogs/daringfireball.net>

